# Small pneumatic man lift



## PainterLady

I use a little giant ladder for most of what I do. I find myself at the highest point of the extension "mode" of it frequently. I'm ok with heights but my husband is quite literally sick when he sees how high up I am in the air (doing entry ways). He's worked in the steel industry for years and has seen some ugly things.

Does anyone know of a small pneumatic lift that would go up say 12 feet? I'm picturing something that I could hook to my compressor with adjustable legs that would work on stairs.

What do you guys do? Just go up on an extension?

If there is nothing on the market my hubby will invent something.


----------



## JNLP

Not sure of anything that would work in your situation. Especially for a price worth while. Ever think of just using small scaffolding? You can get the narrow kind which is nice to work off of, double stackable to about an 18' reach, wheels, can set up on steps, and all the other goodies for about $200.


----------



## NEPS.US

try baking a pie


----------



## scholarlypainting

you could have a cherry picker bucket mounted to the top of your van!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I think Tim the tool guy had a show with hydraulics stelts


----------



## Bender

flag
did you mean hydraulic stIlts?:whistling2:


----------



## PainterLady

NEPS.US said:


> try baking a pie


Thanks a****le your advice is appreciated, go tell your wife to sit in the kitchen with her bare feet. 

I have scaffolding but it doesn't work real well in theses situations. My husband is ready to invent/build a small lift that runs on compressed air. I thought there might be something that was commercially available already.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Thank you 4 the check my friend


----------



## timhag

PainterLady said:


> Thanks a****le your advice is appreciated, go tell your wife to sit in the kitchen with her bare feet.
> 
> .


Classic :notworthy:


----------



## Bender

PainterLady, if I may ask, what does your hubby do? Is he a metal worker? Does he ever get online?


----------



## Bender

> Thank you 4 the check my friend


No problem. Somebodys gotta look out for the ewings:thumbsup:


----------



## PainterLady

Bender said:


> PainterLady, if I may ask, what does your hubby do? Is he a metal worker? Does he ever get online?


He's an electrical engineer that works in large steel and pipe mills. Even though he's an Engineer he spends most of his time in the mill. I've toured through a couple of the places he's worked in and it's an ugly, dangerous place to work.

It seems like about once a month he's going to a safety course of some sort and that's changed the way he views safety over the years (that and seeing people loose limbs and such). And yes he's online all the time he's just never here as he's never touched a paint brush in his life. 

I think I'll look into getting some smaller scaffolding for working in entry ways as the stuff I have is just too big and cumbersome for that kind of work.


----------



## TooledUp

I use sky hooks and a doofer.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Bender said:


> No problem. Somebodys gotta look out for the ewings:thumbsup:


Only old people know about the ewings. If you were refering to dallas the tv show. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic

PainterLady said:


> Does anyone know of a small pneumatic lift that would go up say 12 feet? I'm picturing something that I could hook to my compressor with adjustable legs that would work on stairs.
> 
> What do you guys do? Just go up on an extension?


For that small amount of height i would just stick with the extension ladder. If your little giant is comming up short just buy a bigger ladder, you can add leg levelers to use in your stairways and what not. 
Personally i would feel much safer on a good extension ladder than a home made lift.


----------



## PVPainter

If you are a painter, you go up ladders, simple as that. If you/your husband aren't comfortable with being at the top of a little giant...well, you never know, maybe a mean apple pie _would_ pay the bills.


----------



## daArch

PainterLady said:


> I use a little giant ladder for most of what I do. I find myself at the highest point of the extension "mode" of it frequently. I'm ok with heights but my husband is quite literally sick when he sees how high up I am in the air (doing entry ways). He's worked in the steel industry for years and has seen some ugly things.
> 
> Does anyone know of a small pneumatic lift that would go up say 12 feet? I'm picturing something that I could hook to my compressor with adjustable legs that would work on stairs.
> 
> What do you guys do? Just go up on an extension?
> 
> If there is nothing on the market my hubby will invent something.


Personally, I hate a lil giant as an extension, that joint just don't seem too secure.

Use a regular extension. There actually safer than a lift. OSHA has no requirements for fall protection using a ladder, but it does for lifts and staging. 

If you need to use an extension inside on bare floors, I just learned a trick the other week. Put rubber roofing under the legs. You know, the rubber membrane they use to protect against ice damns. I was just up 21 feet on a slate floor , the ladder was secure and floor was protected.


----------



## bikerboy

NEPS.US said:


> try baking a pie


That's the NEPS we all know and love. (well....some of us)


If you are a painter, you go up ladders, simple as that. If you/your husband aren't comfortable with being at the top of a little giant...well, you never know, maybe a mean apple pie _would_ pay the bills. 

Don't want to be rude, but PVPainter is right! :yes:


----------



## vermontpainter

I can't imagine life without this...


----------



## sage

Vermont is right about the Pivot, I use mine all the time, it's a very usefull tool/equipment.

PainterLady they are giving you a hard time but you handled it well with the "bare feet" come back! Gotta love the "good ole boys club".
Sage


----------



## Workaholic

I think she likes the little giant for the stair action. Myself i use this kind of levelers
www.windows101.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=525


----------



## NEPS.US

PainterLady said:


> Thanks a****le your advice is appreciated, go tell your wife to sit in the kitchen with her bare feet.
> 
> I have scaffolding but it doesn't work real well in theses situations. My husband is ready to invent/build a small lift that runs on compressed air. I thought there might be something that was commercially available already.


Dont have to tell her ...she's knows. 

Welcome Babycakes.


----------



## NEPS.US

these work great too


----------



## Bender

Painterlady, I don't think you'll ever build something practical for your application but tell hubby to check out http://www.shopfloortalk.com A lot of VERY smart people there:thumbsup: 



ewing said:


> Only old people know about the ewings. If you were refering to dallas the tv show. :whistling2:


Never heard of it. Tell us about it


----------



## johnpaint

I liked the Pivit tools so much that made one that I like better. It's bigger more adjustable, and way better.. I use it on roofs and stairs and anywhere. I will be making another one that has four adjustable legs.


----------



## TooledUp

The best thing that I've found for uneven surfaces is this thing. It works on the same principle that daArch is talking about.


----------



## johnpaint

Boy I don't know about that, but I have adjustable levelers on all my ladders and I remember a time when you had to dig hole's for the high leg or grab a brick or wood block.I'm glad I don't have to do that anymore. I would say that ladder levelers are way up there on the got to have list for a painter.They are worth ten times what you are going to pay for them.


----------



## PainterLady

NEPS.US said:


> Dont have to tell her ...she's knows.
> 
> Welcome Babycakes.


Your not leading up a meeting of Mensa anytime soon are you? It must be hard carying that club up a ladder while people are looking up your loin cloth laughing at your assets. 

Couple things, my husband is an Electrical Engineer who works with a lot of talented Mechanical Engineers. We weren't planning on building a lift in the garage. If there was some sort of market for something like this it would be professionally designed and built.

For what it's worth I am also an Engineer. I left the profession years ago because I was having kids. I decided to go into the painting business for a few reasons. 

1. I'm damn good at it.
2. I can set my own hours.
3. Where I live right now I can make more money painting than I did at my previous job.

I've been in business for about a year and a half. I live in a town with about 12000 people. I have already earned the reputation of the best painter in town. I turn away more work then I accept.

Sorry for the rant. As I said, I'm going to buy some smaller scaffolding for now. 

I would be curious to see if there was a market for a small lift though. A lot of the weight in a lift is the motor, pump, fluid etc.... We all have air compressors to provide the force. Or is everyone content with ladders and scaffolding for this type of thing?


----------



## PainterLady

Workaholic said:


> I think she likes the little giant for the stair action. Myself i use this kind of levelers
> www.windows101.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=525


I like the little giant because it's versatile. It's also nice as an extension because it gets bigger as you go up. I agree with another poster that I'm not sure I trust the lock in the middle. 

I'm buying a traditional extension before I start my next job though.


----------



## TooledUp

PainterLady said:


> Your not leading up a meeting of Mensa anytime soon are you? It must be hard carying that club up a ladder while people are looking up your loin cloth laughing at your assets.


hehe Yo NEPS.


----------



## bikerboy

PainterLady said:


> I would be curious to see if there was a market for a small lift though. A lot of the weight in a lift is the motor, pump, fluid etc.... We all have air compressors to provide the force. Or is everyone content with ladders and scaffolding for this type of thing?


There are several problems as I see it. (which doesn't mean squat)

Most painters already have or will invest in a selection of ladders because you just have to have them. What you are talking about will cost more than a half dozen ladders. (probably, don't forget patents, mfg insurance, shipping, ect)
In addition to ladders, painters will now have to carry (and find room for) the lift and an air compressor unit.
If you need the lift indoors, it would have to be made in such a way that it is easily moved, and does not mar floors or painters will be spending extra time protecting floors against tire marks and such. (time is money)
If it is a lift for outdoors, you already have a ton of established competition.
 Hope you can find a market for such an idea, just seems that it would be more of a commercial need and that area is filled.


----------



## NEPS.US

PainterLady said:


> Your not leading up a meeting of Mensa anytime soon are you? It must be hard carying that club up a ladder while people are looking up your loin cloth laughing at your assets.
> 
> Couple things, my husband is an Electrical Engineer who works with a lot of talented Mechanical Engineers. We weren't planning on building a lift in the garage. If there was some sort of market for something like this it would be professionally designed and built.
> 
> For what it's worth I am also an Engineer. I left the profession years ago because I was having kids. I decided to go into the painting business for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. I'm damn good at it.
> 2. I can set my own hours.
> 3. Where I live right now I can make more money painting than I did at my previous job.
> 
> I've been in business for about a year and a half. I live in a town with about 12000 people. I have already earned the reputation of the best painter in town. I turn away more work then I accept.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. As I said, I'm going to buy some smaller scaffolding for now.
> 
> I would be curious to see if there was a market for a small lift though. A lot of the weight in a lift is the motor, pump, fluid etc.... We all have air compressors to provide the force. Or is everyone content with ladders and scaffolding for this type of thing?


Yo Sweetheart ..lighten up...........my sexist comments are in light to the fact that you sound like a DIY'er trying to make a easy job more complicated because of your fear of heights. Hire a professional.

Now speaking of Mensa .....your the genius that is worried about going up 12 feet doing "entry ways". Seriously think about your topic. A lift inside someones house to only go up 12 feet. Think of the weight. How would you get it in? What about damaging their property. How could you charge enough for a lousy 12ft entry way to justify the time set up and break down this stupid thing. Or how about the wasted hours in creating it and the maintenance on it. How about the design cost and production? Or would it be made like the "Radio Flyer" in the shed? 

Maybe you should market yourself for painting mailboxes and dog houses. Sounds like that might be more your speed.


----------



## Wing 54

I carry 3 sizes of little giants, the 8 - 13' extension, and leg leveler. 9 times out of 10 I think I can do most stairwells with ladder at the bottom and ladder at top with plank on second step.


----------



## timhag

PainterLady said:


> I use a little giant ladder for most of what I do. I find myself at the highest point of the extension "mode" of it frequently. I'm ok with heights but my husband is quite literally sick when he sees how high up I am in the air (doing entry ways). He's worked in the steel industry for years and has seen some ugly things.
> 
> Does anyone know of a small pneumatic lift that would go up say 12 feet? I'm picturing something that I could hook to my compressor with adjustable legs that would work on stairs.
> 
> What do you guys do? Just go up on an extension?
> 
> If there is nothing on the market my hubby will invent something.


I agree that if you can't be 12 feet in the air without you or hubby throwing a fit, you really need to be in a rocking chair knitting. I guess then, you will find the knit talk site asking what everybody does for motion sickness or some super duper absorbing material because hubby is tired of cleaning up your vomit.


----------



## JTP

*Bunch of dopie replies*

PainterLady--If you can solve the interior scaffold dilemma, it would serve the painting trade well. You may be able to step out of the bucket into a sales position of your and your husband's making.

Painters, regardless of talent and craft, continually buy equipment that they believe will boost production rates over time. You can bet that if you design the right piece of equipment for a specific job application (one btw which is a very common painting item--stairwells), there will be a market.

If you listened to the negative comments here, I suspect we would not have roller frames and skins, we'd still be painting with 12 inch block brushes and calcimine paint. 

All of the practical concerns relative to design, fucntion, production, marketing etc are challenges you will handle. You are thinking about a substantial dollar investment whereby you supply the capital required to make your idea a reality.

Market research would be prudent. How much can you sink into your idea? Do you need venture funding thereby giving most of your idea away to an investment firm?

We have a few folks here that tend toward negative and reactive critiques not conducive to a pat on the back. These folks do, however, provide an excellent foil against which you can compare legitimate criticism and wiseguy comments meant to inflame rather than inform.

JTP


----------



## NEPS.US

WOW .....you people need to lighten up. WTF! YOUR PAINTING FOR A LIVING......NOT CURING CANCER!


----------



## TooledUp

I must have missed the "12 feet" bit. 

If I'd have known we were talking about such extreme heights then I would have suggested some 7" stilletoes. Then again, that would have presented another problem - "Will I wear the red ones or the pink ones today"? Sexist? Maybe. Then again, you joined here with the nick "Painter*Lady*", which implies to me that you think you should emphasise the fact that you're female. 

Actually, I'm all for more females joining the trade. What I do take offence to is somebody that takes up the trade as a business (either gender) without any training in the industry. Just because you can make a nice job does not qualify you for the job. Read around these forums and you'll see that there's a lot more to it than making a house look pretty. Years of training and then years of experience are the correct qualifications. Not somebody saying "Oh, I love what you did to your dining room - Can you come and do mine? I'll pay you for it".

Okay, you may be doing okay out of the trade but it really gets to me when I think of the guys around your area who have spent years learning how to do it properly who you are taking business from. 

Sev in a dress? You could partner up with him and advertize two wombs for $200.00


----------



## johnpaint

What if in some functional way we take one of the power chairs you see at the super market and add an extention to the seat with 100 gal air tank on the back, plus a 10 hp Honda motor to run the comprssor.If we are going to use the original seat we might as well have some type of cup holders for coffee and maybe paint pot.If this works out ok, we might want to just go ahead and use it get to our painting sites, but all of this is going to cost too much.I don't really know if it will work.Darn I gues I will just use my 16' ladder.


----------



## JTP

*2 more constructive replies*

I think PT is a place for diverse discussion, banter, and all things relative to painting and the contractors performing this service.

The idea that PainterLady is obviously female has absolutely no bearing on the thread. Look at the handles on this site. Each moniker, in some form or fashion, seeks to define the person hiding behind it.

I don't feel sorry for anyone. If you can do the job better than the next painter and compete legitmately in the market place, you win. If you choose to lowball a job and you are competing on a level playing field, that is your choice.

I don't want to high jack this thread, however. A good portion of input centers on the "scardy cat" model implying PainterLady and her husband are afraid of 12 feet of air space. Other posters also imply that the sheer bulk needed in a proposed solution would immediately disqualify the idea.

Sort of interesting to me that it is just these challenges that make inventors wealthy. It is the inventor's challenge to design the equipment so it is practical and solves the problem for which it was developed. How hard a concept is this to get your heads around?

JTP


----------



## NEPS.US

Ok then ....how about this JTP ..... The idea is just plain stoopid.


----------



## JTP

NEPS.US said:


> Ok then ....how about this JTP ..... The idea is just plain stoopid.


My good friend NEPS--You are almost there. Now, define why it is stupid and how you specifically meet the challenge for the stairwells you paint. And, when you are done with that, could you solve a couple of other scafolding problems relative to a one man operation and no helpers?

JTP


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> Ok then ....how about this JTP ..... The idea is just plain stoopid.


Agreed, Who the phuck would want to lease an 18 wheeler to haul some never will work stupid ass lift to go 12 feet? Just as dumb as the magnetic shoes for walking on metal roofs. Where the phuck are your brains?


----------



## JTP

One idea that could work depending on stairwell configuration.

JTP


----------



## timhag

JTP said:


> My good friend NEPS--You are almost there. Now, define why it is stupid and how you specifically meet the challenge for the stairwells you paint. And, when you are done with that, could you solve a couple of other scafolding problems relative to a one man operation and no helpers?
> 
> JTP


If you look back on this thread, there are many explanations of achieving any entry/stairwell. JTP, the invention will not work.


----------



## JTP

timhag said:


> Agreed, Who the phuck would want to lease an 18 wheeler to haul some never will work stupid ass lift to go 12 feet? Just as dumb as the magnetic shoes for walking on metal roofs. Where the phuck are your brains?


Hey Hagster-- I'm a little tired of WTF and phuck--like somehow that makes your point stronger and more intelligent. I will give you the challenge: You solve the problem for PainterLady with existing technology and your vast knowledge of painting equipment.

JTP


----------



## timhag

JTP said:


> One idea that could work depending on stairwell configuration.
> 
> JTP


Unless thats a green tip, there is no use for that thing.


----------



## JTP

timhag said:


> If you look back on this thread, there are many explanations of achieving any entry/stairwell. JTP, the invention will not work.


Tim--I never said I thought the invention would or would not work.

JTP


----------



## timhag

JTP said:


> Hey Hagster-- I'm a little tired of WTF and phuck--like somehow that makes your point stronger and more intelligent. I will give you the challenge: You solve the problem for PainterLady with existing technology and your vast knowledge of painting equipment.
> 
> JTP


The phucking Pivot with an extention ladder, Problem solved. If she can't go higher than 12 feet, get out of the business, Problem solved. There ya have it. Thank you very much. Challenge complete. What else can I help her with???????


----------



## NEPS.US

JTP said:


> My good friend NEPS--You are almost there. Now, define why it is stupid and how you specifically meet the challenge for the stairwells you paint. And, when you are done with that, could you solve a couple of other scafolding problems relative to a one man operation and no helpers?
> 
> JTP


Are you kidding me JTP? A lift in a house? C'mon ....a little common sense. Little Giant, Pivot Tool, 6', 7', 8, 10', 12 ladders,.

Why not just throw a gallon of paint against the wall and spread it with a mop? OH Wait .....I know ....because thats a stupid idea. 

Why is it every time a DIY'er asks a stupid question there are a people who flock to defend them. (ADD DIY'ER DISCLAIMER HERE)


----------



## timhag

JTP said:


> Tim--I never said I thought the invention would or would not work.
> 
> JTP


It could be invented, yes. Is there a market for it, No.


----------



## Wing 54

We're all trying to continually increase our production times. Some of us may have a certain advantage in this by having at our disposal certain other skills that can help us do this at a reasonable price. Look at the guy that created that spray sheild that someone posted. In todays economy and all the talk of "loballers" lately we all need to be looking for ways to be competitive, yet profitable in our pricing of jobs.

JMO

Wing


----------



## JTP

*Hagster and Neps*

OK--so now PainterLady has explicitly been informed, from two professional contractors, her idea for an interior lift of some form, is impractical. I'm proud to know you both. I always stick up for the underdog--hagster I know you already knew that.:yes:

JTP


----------



## timhag

JTP said:


> Hey Hagster-- I'm a little tired of WTF and phuck--JTP


That word is in my vocabulary, If you talked to me on the phone, you would here that word many times. I am not changing for you or anybody. This is who i am, sorry. The positive side of using this word, I never direct towards anyone.


----------



## JTP

Rojak Ladder Stopper










For saftey sake--another good product. From the UK.

JTP


----------



## timhag

Plus, I am not the only one who uses that word here. Maybe we should start tossing a quarter in the pot every time it's used. Could have one hell of a phucking party at the end of the year.


----------



## JTP

timhag said:


> That word is in my vocabulary, If you talked to me on the phone, you would here that word many times. I am not changing for you or anybody. This is who i am, sorry. The positive side of using this word, I never direct towards anyone.


Didn't ask you to change for me Hagster. Lots of words in my vocab too--sometime I'll share my real job for the last 25 years. Yeah--heard those words just a few times and even use them often--They just serve no purpose in discussion is my view. And it is good to know you don't name call anyone.:notworthy:

JTP


----------



## timhag

JTP said:


> Didn't ask you to change for me Hagster. Lots of words in my vocab too--sometime I'll share my real job for the last 25 years. Yeah--heard those words just a few times and even use them often--They just serve no purpose in discussion is my view. And it is good to know you don't name call anyone.:notworthy:
> 
> JTP


Unless I call someone a smackass :thumbsup:


----------



## JTP

timhag said:


> Plus, I am not the only one who uses that word here. Maybe we should start tossing a quarter in the pot every time it's used. Could have one hell of a phucking party at the end of the year.


Tim--I will defend vigorously, your right to use any word you want--your words impart your personality and depth of emotion--although words are poor approximations of reality, they are all we have with which to converse and share--so you are phucking right.

JTP


----------



## NEPS.US

It brings a tear to my eye knowing that Painterlady has brought JTP and TImhag together in harmony ....like Ebony and Ivory ...two peas in a pod .... Laurel and Hardy......Abbott and Costello ....sniff, sniff.


----------



## JTP

NEPS.US said:


> It brings a tear to my eye knowing that Painterlady has brought JTP and TImhag together in harmony ....like Ebony and Ivory ...two peas in a pod .... Laurel and Hardy......Abbott and Costello ....sniff, sniff.


NEPS--It is with great humility I accept your determination. :whistling2:

JTP


----------



## timhag

I have great love for brother JTP:notworthy:


----------



## JNLP

How can you not love this site? :laughing:


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> It brings a tear to my eye knowing that Painterlady has brought JTP and TImhag together in harmony ....like Ebony and Ivory ...two peas in a pod .... Laurel and Hardy......Abbott and Costello ....sniff, sniff.


What about Peter and Paul... Simon and Garfunkel... Sonny and Cher...Captain and Tennille?


----------



## MAK-Deco

JTP said:


> OK--so now PainterLady has explicitly been informed, from two professional contractors, her idea for an interior lift of some form, is impractical. I'm proud to know you both. I always stick up for the underdog--hagster I know you already knew that.:yes:
> 
> JTP


Interior lift for 12 ft is not practical, if you have problems with being 12ft up its time to find another profession.. its that simple... Its not a male or female issue either..


----------



## JTP

Painter Lady--I think a few painters here agree that what you see in this picture is a typical set-up. Setting up a ladder in the well (A Frame ladder that is) and one at the top of the well with a plank can get what needs getting--and a whole host of other configuration are used to get what needs gettin'.

With that said, if you can design something simple, light, easily transportable and get to every area with it, you'll make some good money.

JTP


----------



## johnpaint

Captain and Tennille?


----------



## NEPS.US

MAK-Deco said:


> Interior lift for 12 ft is not practical, if you have problems with being 12ft up its time to find another profession.. its that simple... Its not a male or female issue either..


but telling her to "Bake me a pie" is fun


----------



## MAK-Deco

NEPS.US said:


> but telling her to "Bake me a pie" is fun


Pie is good!


----------



## JTP

MAK-Deco said:


> Interior lift for 12 ft is not practical, if you have problems with being 12ft up its time to find another profession.. its that simple... Its not a male or female issue either..


PainterLady--# 3 checking in on the idea and practical nature of your dilemma.

JTP


----------



## TooledUp

MAK-Deco said:


> Pie is good!


So we can say the idea is pie in the sky?


----------



## timhag

johnpaint said:


> Captain and Tennille?


What the hell, why not?


----------



## NEPS.US




----------



## JTP

timhag said:


> What about Peter and Paul... Simon and Garfunkel... Sonny and Cher...Captain and Tennille?


hagster--how did you know I liked all them folks--well the cap and nille girl--they weren't top for me but the blond kid singing harmony to the black haired kid's writing and playing got my from the Sounds of Silence. If you crush my love for Cher--you've phucking had it.

JTP


----------



## PainterLady

Wow, things kind of got heated up in here.

It was simply an idea which evidently "professionals" aren't interested in. Since there doesn't appear to be a market I guess it's not worth pursuing.

Now to address some of the other stuff. Nep.us, I tend to go off a bit when I hear sexist comments. I've been working in a "man's" business all of my life, I hear this stuff every day and when I do I fire back.

My handle is painterlady because that it what I am known as to all the contractors in town. I am the only female painter so when people didn't know my name they'd say "that painter lady" it stuck and now that's what everyone calls me so I used it here. I shouldn't have used a gender specific handle here because I wasn't trying to make any sort of statement as to me being female, it's just what popped into my head when I registered.

Do I have 20 years experience, no. Do I know everything about the trade, obviously not. I have quickly earned a reputation for doing excellent professional work however and no I'm not "lowballing" the other painters in town, actually the opposite. 

And for the last time, no I'm not scared of going up a 20' extension, just thought there might be a better way.


----------



## Wing 54

MAK-Deco said:


> Pie is good!





NEPS.US said:


> but telling her to "Bake me a pie" is fun




Make it a great raisen cream and I'll place the first order. 

:thumbup:


----------



## JTP

TooledUp said:


> So we can say the idea is pie in the sky?


The sharpest comment in the entire thread!!!:yes: I nominate the tool man for the blue ribbon thread award.

JTP


----------



## NEPS.US

I accept your apology. Welcome to the site.


----------



## timhag

PainterLady said:


> Wow, things kind of got heated up in here.
> 
> It was simply an idea which evidently "professionals" aren't interested in. Since there doesn't appear to be a market I guess it's not worth pursuing.
> 
> Now to address some of the other stuff. Nep.us, I tend to go off a bit when I hear sexist comments. I've been working in a "man's" business all of my life, I hear this stuff every day and when I do I fire back.
> 
> My handle is painterlady because that it what I am known as to all the contractors in town. I am the only female painter so when people didn't know my name they'd say "that painter lady" it stuck and now that's what everyone calls me so I used it here. I shouldn't have used a gender specific handle here because I wasn't trying to make any sort of statement as to me being female, it's just what popped into my head when I registered.
> 
> Do I have 20 years experience, no. Do I know everything about the trade, obviously not. I have quickly earned a reputation for doing excellent professional work however and no I'm not "lowballing" the other painters in town, actually the opposite.
> 
> And for the last time, no I'm not scared of going up a 20' extension, just thought there might be a better way.


I think you earned some kind of respect here Ladypainter, you made it thru the treatment from some of the best. Welcome to the site, you will gain much knowledge.:thumbsup:


----------



## JTP

:thumbup:JTP


----------



## timhag

JTP said:


> :thumbup:JTP


I'm afraid to ask :yes:


----------



## MAK-Deco

NEPS.US said:


> but telling her to "Bake me a pie" is fun


I guess since I am not in your quote anymore I don't have to drive out in Jan to deliver your beer


----------



## JTP

timhag said:


> I'm afraid to ask :yes:


The picture is from a site sponsored right here on pt. Not my wife, employee, don't know her--don't think I'd want to but ya neva know!

link to site where I found the pic

http://3fingerspainting.blogspot.com/?gclid=CKqsirHe6JYCFQhMGgod6UiYOg


----------



## vermontpainter

Gentlemen, it pains me to see such scrapping going on in the family.

In my professional opinion, the pivot tool and some basic extension ladder proficiency are all we need in stairwells. As much as we all are to some extent tool geeks, sometimes we don't need a better mousetrap.


----------



## TooledUp

JTP said:


> The sharpest comment in the entire thread!!!:yes: I nominate the tool man for the blue ribbon thread award.
> 
> JTP


Why thank you JTP. I'm humbled (not the pie variety )


----------



## timhag

JTP said:


> The picture is from a site sponsored right here on pt. Not my wife, employee, don't know her--don't think I'd want to but ya neva know!
> 
> link to site where I found the pic
> 
> http://3fingerspainting.blogspot.com/?gclid=CKqsirHe6JYCFQhMGgod6UiYOg


Thank you JTP, my respect level for you is back you the highest. :thumbup:


----------



## TooledUp

JTP said:


> :thumbup:JTP


Wow! Now that's the kinda gal you want with you when you go to collect the overdue accounts!


----------



## Wing 54

PainterLady said:


> I use a little giant ladder for most of what I do. I find myself at the highest point of the extension "mode" of it frequently. I'm ok with heights but my husband is quite literally sick when he sees how high up I am in the air (doing entry ways). He's worked in the steel industry for years and has seen some ugly things.
> 
> Does anyone know of a small pneumatic lift that would go up say 12 feet? I'm picturing something that I could hook to my compressor with adjustable legs that would work on stairs.
> 
> What do you guys do? Just go up on an extension?
> 
> If there is nothing on the market my hubby will invent something.



Welcome to the site PainterLady. All bull****ing aside. I'm am a huge believer in entrenpenerial thinking for the small American business person. More luck to you and him in your quest.

Just don't outsource it to China or sell it to WallMart:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

Is this you on the left?


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> Is this you on the left?


You have me rolling on the floor.:notworthy:


----------



## NEPS.US

never mind


----------



## Bender

> Why thank you JTP. I'm humbled


I'll give it to you for the "two wombs for $200.00" comment. Clever


----------



## Bender

PainterLady, you said...


> My husband is ready to invent/build a small lift...(post 7)


Sorry, when you said he was ready to build one I assumed he was going to build one.

Now we gotta compete with illegals and engineers:blink:


----------



## PainterLady

NEPS.US said:


> Is this you on the left?


Not quite. I'm 30, 5'9", 130lbs and seem to be quite popular around a construction site.

Is this you?


----------



## timhag

. http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=816


----------



## bikerboy

NEPS.US said:


> It brings a tear to my eye knowing that Painterlady has brought JTP and TImhag together in harmony ....like Ebony and Ivory ...two peas in a pod .... Laurel and Hardy......Abbott and Costello ....sniff, sniff.


more like..........hopeless and helpless.. :laughing::laughing::laughing: (kidding)


----------



## NEPS.US

PainterLady said:


> Not quite. I'm 30, 5'9", 130lbs and seem to be quite popular around a construction site.
> 
> Is this you?


I love verbal foreplay ........


----------



## PainterLady

NEPS.US said:


> I love verbal foreplay ........


My husband is a 6' 3" 240lb former college linebacker. Not sure you'd enjoy trying some foreplay so much.


----------



## NEPS.US

ya ....ok


----------



## PainterLady

Well I guess I'm out of here. I'll just search old topics when I need advice. I've got better things to do then debate with the Neanderthals that the mods here let run wild.

My quest to build a small lift hasn't ended though. Everyone here is picturing already available small portable scissor lifts. They weigh a ton because they are made of steel and are self contained (motor, pump, hydraulics etc....). 

I have a mech eng friend working on this. About a 2' x 2' platform with one set of adjustable legs for stairs with a a platform max height of about 12' (obviously need outriggers with that size of base). Built out of aluminum instead of steel, with a seperate source for energy (air).

To be practical it would have to be no heavier then two people could lift. It could be set up along the face of a stairwell and left there until all three coats are done.

I guess im a "stoopid" DIYer because I don't want to phuck around setting a ladder against a wall I'm trying to paint. It seams that everyone wants to do a color change is doing it on the most difficult walls in a house. I would rather move a lever to go up and down then dragging a can and brush up a ladder. Especially if it was only a 5 minute set up and safer.

I do faux finsihes as well as geometric designs on walls. I charge the snot out of people who want to do color changes in stairwells. I also tell people that any "fancy" finishing to be done on a stairwells is either not going to happen or is going to cost a fortune.

But I'm an amatuer so what do I know?

ttyl


----------



## PainterLady

NEPS.US said:


> ya ....ok


Easy to be tough on the net isn't it? I long for the days gone by when you actually had to have a brain to get on it.


----------



## NEPS.US

PainterLady said:


> Easy to be tough on the net isn't it? I long for the days gone by when you actually had to have a brain to get on it.


 
yup ...time for you to go do the dishes bye, bye


----------



## timhag

PainterLady said:


> Well I guess I'm out of here. I'll just search old topics when I need advice. I've got better things to do then debate with the Neanderthals that the mods here let run wild.
> ttyl


Bye Bye Painterlady, Bye Bye painterlady,Bye bye Painterlady, it's sad to see you go. *Not! *Now please don't let the door hit ya in the ass. Good luck with that stupid ass invention that you made up in your mind.


----------



## daArch

PainterLady,

First as a newly installed mod, I'd like to assure you this thread was being carefully moderated. With each post I asked myself should I pull the plug, should I let them work it out, should I call my mommy  ?

I'm glad it it ran its course (or is that "coarse"?). I think now you've established yourself as someone who can hold her head high as the fecal matter floats by. Most noobs walk across the burning embers, and once on the other side, you will find help and respect. Ain't saying I like it that way, it's just that's the way it is. 

Now as to your lift. I hang paper. I can not lean a ladder against the wall I am hanging. There are certain times when this is unavoidable, and we have learned how to cope. Paperhangers are forever looking for something such as you speak. I needed one two weeks ago. 21 foot long strips of 54" commercial vinyl. They would not allow a multi-ton lift in that entry way - slate floor they were scared of. 

Many hangers I know will either use Baker type staging or pipe staging or a lift. Wallcovering installers might have a need for something like this. I say "might" because it does depend on the cost, the size, and the ease.

Listen not to those who do not see the possibilities, they have not a use for it. I see a possible benefit. 

-Bill


----------



## NEPS.US

warm fuzzies


----------



## PainterLady

timhag said:


> Bye Bye Painterlady, Bye Bye painterlady,Bye bye Painterlady, it's sad to see you go. *Not! *Now please don't let the door hit ya in the ass. *Good luck with that stupid ass invention that you made up in your mind*.


I guess I'm not done yet

Exactly what part of this is stupid?


----------



## RCP

PainterLady said:


> I guess I'm not done yet
> 
> Exactly what part of this is stupid?


That there is 105 posts on this thread, ok 106!


----------



## PainterLady

RCP said:


> That there is 105 posts on this thread, ok 106!


:icon_confused:


----------



## JTP

PainterLady said:


> Well I guess I'm out of here. I'll just search old topics when I need advice. I've got better things to do then debate with the Neanderthals that the mods here let run wild.
> 
> My quest to build a small lift hasn't ended though. Everyone here is picturing already available small portable scissor lifts. They weigh a ton because they are made of steel and are self contained (motor, pump, hydraulics etc....).
> 
> I have a mech eng friend working on this. About a 2' x 2' platform with one set of adjustable legs for stairs with a a platform max height of about 12' (obviously need outriggers with that size of base). Built out of aluminum instead of steel, with a seperate source for energy (air).
> 
> To be practical it would have to be no heavier then two people could lift. It could be set up along the face of a stairwell and left there until all three coats are done.
> 
> I guess im a "stoopid" DIYer because I don't want to phuck around setting a ladder against a wall I'm trying to paint. It seams that everyone wants to do a color change is doing it on the most difficult walls in a house. I would rather move a lever to go up and down then dragging a can and brush up a ladder. Especially if it was only a 5 minute set up and safer.
> 
> I do faux finsihes as well as geometric designs on walls. I charge the snot out of people who want to do color changes in stairwells. I also tell people that any "fancy" finishing to be done on a stairwells is either not going to happen or is going to cost a fortune.
> 
> But I'm an amatuer so what do I know?
> 
> ttyl


PainterLady--

I encourage you whole heartedly. I believe there is a need to be filled. I find your initial reasoning sound. A word here--do your due diligence first and make sure the market will bear the device you are designing.

Additionally, the people you wish to sell to, if your device comes to market, are one in the same as those particpating here. You did not respond to my comment regarding the Neantherthals being a perfect foil for you to consider.

Also--please understand I am not a double agent speaking from a forked tongue. I believe in the creative spirit and American motivation to get the impossible into the realm of "it's figured out, here is the solution."

The fact that you are being ribbed and taunted is similar to an initiation rite of pasage in the good old boys club. Since our industry is still dominated by we Neanderthals, you should probably consider some ways to handle the barrage of sexist, nonsensical comments often made.

Often, in contracting field as a whole, the crew and boss will turn up the heat to see how the newbie reacts under pressure. It's sort of an on the job pass fail test. If you read some classic set-ups for newbies in the field, you will find that putting a rag with thinner in your back pocket is a great idea and gag if you're not on the receiving end. New contractors--don't sit on your five in one in your new truck.

If you feel you have to make the case that women can paint well, run a business, and make a good profit--it's all been said. We are ribbing you and at the same time trying to show you the type of customer you might have to market to.

I cannot say that each and every post explicitly sets out to be friendly or informative. I can say, that we are a bunch of well meaning, if poor spelling pr---ks who will help you out--after your rite of passage. 

No one gets automatically accepted all the time or even most of the time. So--please stay with us and keep your head held high and in focus. Lots of folks here don't get along all that well either, but many are still battling it out with some excellent information getting through in the main. 

JTPfftopic:


----------



## Wing 54

I think Genie already has something what you're talking about.


http://www.genieindustries.com/ss-series/index.asp


----------



## vermontpainter

I'm still not sold on the idea that you can't effectively paint a wall that you need to ladder up to. How many gazillion times do we ladder up, cut, pull the ladder and roll? Its simple and it works. The pivit leveler IS the answer to the problem you are describing. At the very least, I would use and become very familiar with all of the current solutions to the problem you are trying to solve. 

As a side note, there are a couple of threads started in the last couple of days by people with inventions. Sign of the times?


----------



## timhag

PainterLady said:


> I guess I'm not done yet
> 
> Exactly what part of this is stupid?


In or Out? Staying or going? Up or down? I explained myself already.


----------



## vermontpainter

JTP said:


> PainterLady--
> 
> I am not a double agent


:detective: Just when I thought I had you figured out, JTP...


----------



## PainterLady

timhag said:


> In or Out? Staying or going? Up or down? I explained myself already.


Yes you proved your ignorance in and out or up and down.
Hope your dell doesn't break...


----------



## JTP

PainterLady said:


> Yes you proved your ignorance in and out or up and down.
> Hope your dell doesn't break...


Painter Lady--

Pass/Fail?--Guess you want to concentrate on the negative. There have been a few positive posts regarding your initial theme. I wish you the best my friend. Over and out.

JTP


----------



## ibsocal

The idea I get and have thought of many crazy and not so crazy contraptions.the mind is a terrible thing to let go to waste.so keep it alive and prove it can be done.ok now think about this stilts from ground zero up 4-6-8-10' up-down powered motion :brows:go go gadget legs.you heard it here first.


----------



## JTP

The Bomb


----------



## JTP

That's right Scott.


----------



## johnisimpson

I think invention and creativity are wonderful things and I'm all for supporting both but it seems that on this idea, from a painters perspective, there is no need for the effort and change. No necessity for the invention.....


----------



## ibsocal

U have to try my bionic leg 3000 (BL3k)patent pending.all lightweight sturdy aluminum construction and easy to use.beats the crap out of moving and climbing up - down the old ladder.


----------



## PainterLady

JTP said:


> Painter Lady--
> 
> Pass/Fail?--Guess you want to concentrate on the negative. There have been a few positive posts regarding your initial theme. I wish you the best my friend. Over and out.
> 
> JTP


I was going to just stay gone but I want to acknowledge the advice and positive posts from people such as yourself and daRch, thank you.

My mech eng friend has started drawing this up and is now working on the details, it looks feasible. Is there a market?, I don't know but were going to build a prototype and patent anyway. If nothing else I'll use it, I know it will save me a ton of time.

I'd go into more detail but I have a pie to bake.

cheers.

Now back to your regularly scheduled ignorant and sexist comments.


----------



## TooledUp

PainterLady said:


> Now back to your regularly scheduled ignorant and sexist comments.


Us...?

I can't wait to see the prototype :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

TooledUp said:


> Us...?
> 
> I can't wait to see the prototype :thumbsup:


 
I thing I can see pie!


----------



## johnpaint

I want give an upbeat input here.This should lighten up the mood.


----------



## TooledUp

NEPS.US said:


> I thing I can see pie!


That creased me up :laughing:
Mmmmmm pie

<Note to self: no jokes about fingers in the pie>


----------



## AAAFloridaHandyman

Not to tall, but easy to move around....

http://www.safeplatforms.com/


----------



## aaron61

Attached Images








Dude she is smokin you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danahy

for my extension's, i use those commercial grade industrial mat's u'd find in restaurants and such. (Swan Dust control)... Thick carpet on the top, non slip rubber on the bottom. I have 1 mat, i cut in half , to stagger the next ladder placement. 

I've seen those lifts, by skyjack, but they must cost a fortune... can fit thru a doorway


----------

